# Stolen Gear in Hamilton



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

My buddies band St Alvia had their jam space broken into last night, lots of (good) gear was stolen. Heres a link to a blog post on their site: Spread The Word: Rehearsal Space Robbed – list of stolen gear « Saint Alvia

- 1979 Gibson Les Paul (KM Edition – Tobacco Sunburst)
- Les Paul Clydesdale Molded Road Case
- Black Gibson SG w/ Hardshell Case
- Cort 5 String Bass (Blue)
- Orange Amplifier – 100 Watt Rockverb
- P.A. – Peavey 8 Channel
- P.A. – Yorkville 6 Channel
- Yorkville XS400 Bass Head
- Kustom 1200 Watt Bass Head
- Korg Rack Tuner
- Power Conditioner
- Gator 4 Space Rack Unit
- KRK Rockit 8 Studio Monitors (RP8 w/ power supplies))
- KRK Rockit 5 Studio Monitors (w/ power supplies)
- Digidesign MBox 2 Pro
- Digidesign MBox 2
- Neumann U87 Mic (In Hard Wood Box)
- Glyph 1TB Hard Drive in Black Plastic Case
- 4 x SM57Shure Microphone
- Mackie 12 Channel Mixer
- Alesis Rackmount Delay/Reverb
- Akai MPC1000 Sequence Sampler (Blue & Red)
- Fatman Compressor (HHB Communications Radius 3)
- Rolls Headphone Amplifier (w/ power supplies)
- Line 6 Guitar POD XT (w/ power supplies)
- Mac Keyboard w/ Mouse
- Alesis Nanoverb Reverb Unit
- Line 6 DL4 Delay
- Ibanez Delay Pedal (Kee Lee Modified)
- Tonebone Head Switcher
- Line 6 Delay Modeller (w/ power supplies)
- Line 6 Filter Modeller (w/ power supplies)
- Maxon Phaser
- Boss DD6 Delay
- Skull Candy Headphones


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I just posted your link to facebook...it should help out...a friend's music store was robbed...another friend's van was stolen...both posted to facebook...all guitars/automobiles located and returned to rightful owners...good luck...


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

I posted this to FaceBook today too! The guys in JN+JL are friends of mine and it sucks to have bad things like this happen to good people!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Just heard they got a license plate number.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Any security cams in the area...???...Maybe check with the neighbours...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> Just heard they got a license plate number.


Good to hear. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of this soon. I posted a link on FB as well.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought I heard the other day that some, if not all the gear was recovered after someone tried to sell it in the T.O. area. Apparently someone was arrested. If someone has more accurate info than my admittedly foggy memory please confirm.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

YES! It was recovered!
Sorry, forgot to update this thread.. Here's a link outlining what happened. Really awesome news!!

B.E.A.R. Unit Rocks!!!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> YES! It was recovered!
> Sorry, forgot to update this thread.. Here's a link outlining what happened. Really awesome news!!
> 
> B.E.A.R. Unit Rocks!!!


Awesome! Glad to know it's all recovered!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesome...another rapid response/conclusion due to networking instantly far and wide via facebook etc...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

OOPS...double post....


----------



## enixer (May 25, 2011)

Brilliant, so happy to hear that the stuff was recovered!


----------

